# Chemical Peels - Is anyone billing for chemical



## KIMBERLY44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Is anyone billing for chemical peels (CPT 15788-15793) for actinic keratosis in staged 
procedures? ( mod 58)


----------



## Carinn (Apr 29, 2011)

Are you getting paid for this? If so, what insurance companies?


----------



## debrooth (May 3, 2011)

I don't have any good news to report.  We have billed single applications: One to Medicare (Palmetto, S. Calif.), and one to UHC.  Both have been denied.  Neither was pre-authorized, which was a mistake.   What about using CPT codes from the section, "Destruction, Benign or Pre-Malignant Lesions” to describe the chemical peel process for AK procedures?  For instance, look at CPT 17000, as this category includes chemosurgery, the destruction of tissue by chemical means for therapeutic purposes.


----------



## sgbritton (May 3, 2011)

We use 17000 thru 17004 for laser treatment of Actinic Keratosis. Per the CPT discription it would also be the correct code for chemical treatment. No prior auth required by Medicare but you would want to check on your UHC patient.


----------

